# Young Ballerinas...the First Day



## Ivan Muller (Apr 21, 2016)

I was invited to photograph a charity initiative whereby 18 grade 1 pupils from a relatively disadvantaged school will be taught Russian Ballet.

Although it was shot and delivered in colour I thought it will look good in B&W as well...

Many more images as well as some background info can be found here: http://www.ivanmullerphotography.com/2016/04/19/a-very-worthwhile-initiative/


----------

